# raw foods



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldn't mind investing in a raw food diet, but the brands I have checked out like Northwest Naturals, Primal Pet foods, and Natures Variety are soooooo expensive. How many pounds do u all get and how long does it last. I spend $9.00 a month on Canidae all stages, and I know raw foods are much much more expensive, but how much more? I like Northwest Naturals, but wouldn't know how much to order. I basically want to know how long 10lbs would last. Clifford weighs 6lbs, so he would probably get 6 to 7 nuggets per day. Thanks for the help.......


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Mine are on primal. Maya weighs about 6 lbs. and she gets 2.5 ounces a day, so for primal, it woudl be 2.5 nuggets per day. Since I Have 4 now, we buy the patties, which are 8 ounces. You could potentially buy the patties and split them into 3 as it is less costly, although I don't know about it staying in the fridge for 3 days, it may be easier with one just to buy the nuggets. 

Mine LOVE primal. I also let them snack on dry food in the evening (Wysong). Their stools are perfect  It's costly, but worth it just to see them go crazy over their food like I've never seen before. Just a word of caution though- they have to adjust to it. It took mine about 2-4 feedings before they absolutely loved it. Now, they scarf it down. In fact, I have to fork feed it to Maya because she would choke if I let her eat it off the plate.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I was going to say 6-7 sounds like overfeeding. When I feed raw I use Natue's Variety one ouce medallions. A dog of that weight would probably get 2.5 medallions a day.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I was going to say 6-7 sounds like overfeeding. When I feed raw I use Natue's Variety one ouce medallions. A dog of that weight would probably get 2.5 medallions a day.[/B]


I think she is referring to these nuggets:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Toby :smilie_daumenpos: I couldn't afford any of the other brands particularly if I had to give that much a day-Nature's Variety is the only affordable premade raw although I am sure the others are good products.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> Thanks Toby :smilie_daumenpos: I couldn't afford any of the other brands particularly if I had to give that much a day-Nature's Variety is the only affordable premade raw although I am sure the others are good products.[/B]


How much is the Nature's Variety?

Toby is one the Northwest Naturals and a 6 lbs bag is $16. Toby has been on the NWN for two weeks and has made only a small dent in the bag. I am guessing the bag will last 5-6 weeks.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521246
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I am going to try Toby's diet, just because I can buy it at the stores here. I don't think $16 is that bad. Do u feed it frozen or thawed?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521256
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, Natures Variety is available also at stores in my area too. I did some research and a 3lb bag of the chicken meal not organic one is 11.99 for the 3lb bag. So, I'll try Northwest Naturals since it is cheaper in my area. I also think its a nice product from the research I did.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521256
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feed it thawed. I take out 1.5 days worth of food at a time and let it thaw in the fridge.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

IMO raw is bad!
My 1st malt got toxoplasmosis then GME.
The nuerolgist we ended up taking her to said he would never feed his dogs raw.
My regular vet said it was fine, go figure. :blink: 
Altho we bght the raw from a pet store I still feel it was the cause of her short life.
Having to bleach or excessivly clean the bowl and area the raw was on makes me think it's not a good thing in the 1st place.
I also am afraid of the melamie in the kibble , so as some are against.. I feed human or cook their food.
I am not trying to offend anyone who likes raw, this was just my experience.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I've been researching the hek out of RAW diets. I'm very interested in it...but like most of you find it to be very expensive, considering Brody.

Last night I gave my guys their first taste of RAW. We bought regular raw meat from the store...just to see how they would react. If I choose to go raw, I won't be buying pre-packaged raw, because I can't afford it. I would have to buy fresh meats from the store. 

Typically your supposed to start out with chicken and if they do fine move to beef etc. But I wanted to try both....so I gave them each a very small piece of beef and chicken and they LOVED it. 

Only thing is, I've read several times over that you should NOT mix kibble with a raw diet, which is what I was going to do. I thought it would be more affordable this way. They say that it takes dogs a lot longer to digest kibble. And it takes them no time to digest raw meats and bones. If you feed kibble along with it, you can cause them to have digestive issues. Sooooo, now I dont know what to do.

If I had my way, I would for sure go 100% RAW. I still may...I just have a bit more research to do.

Here is some of what I've been reading.

http://rawfed.com/

http://www.rawlearning.com/

http://www.rawlearning.com/premaderaw.html

*starry, this is a very good article about the myths of bacteria hurting your dog.* As far as cleaning the dog bowl..the dishwasher is plenty sanitary, after all you dont bleach your cutting boards or pots and pans or bowls do you???? As and aside, you can always feed them outside in the grass if you were than concerned. BTW-I'm not at all offended, just wanted to point out a few things. 

http://rawfed.com/myths/bacteria.html


----------

